# Turtle Burgers



## wyogoob

My grandsons are Ninja Turtle dudes. So I'm gonna surpise them with Turtle Burgers on the grill tonight:









Ingredients:
1 lb - burger
12 oz - bacon
9 - hot dogs
6 - whole pepper corns
turtle eggs - optional










Turtle eggs (high temp cheese):









Cut the hot dogs in half, and with scissors fashion the heads, tails and feet. 
Notch the hot dog ends to help hold them in the burger patty.
Use whole peppercorns for the eyes.
Chop up the leftover hot dog trimmings and add to burger.
Make a patti and cover with bacon strips in a weave pattern.
Insert heads, tails, and feet and then re-shape and flatten the turtle body.
Cook on BBQ grill using low heat heat until the burger is done.










more later


----------



## wyogoob

Cooked them in a BBQ grill. It was OK, but the bottoms burned some. Next time I will try the oven. 









They taste pretty good!


----------



## tye dye twins

My god man! That is the best looking recipie I have ever seen. Seriously have you considered selling this to a resteraunt? Sounds like you need to patent/trademark it ASAP! A true work of art indeed. 

I am sure it would be a major hit on the beaches of California!


----------



## hattrick

Seriously, those are pieces of artwork! Going to have to try this.


----------



## wyogoob

hattrick said:


> Seriously, those are pieces of artwork! Going to have to try this.


Let me tell ya, the kids just love 'em.


----------



## Narient

I'm slightly disappointed, Goob... I was all excited to see somebody posting a recipe for real turtle. 

Glad the youngsters got a kick out of 'em.


----------



## Bears Butt

Goob, I'm gonna try these only not use the cheese...it looks to me like the cheese is what spread out and burnt under yours. I will also cook them on a trivet in order for the heat to get under the burgers and to drip away the melting fat.
I'll post pics and how things went when I do it.
Pretty cool idea you have here!


----------



## wyogoob

Bears Butt said:


> Goob, I'm gonna try these only not use the cheese...it looks to me like the cheese is what spread out and burnt under yours. I will also cook them on a trivet in order for the heat to get under the burgers and to drip away the melting fat.
> I'll post pics and how things went when I do it.
> Pretty cool idea you have here!


Cheese? Those were turtle eggs. :grin:

My Turtle Burgers burnt because I went into the house and forgot I was cooking something on the BBQ grill.......you know the drill my friend.

Can't wait for the pics.

.


----------

